# it's probably off top, but I need advice



## SarahSimm (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi everyone! 
I have a DeWalt grass trimmer and I never thought I would need to change the line  
So I started to google things and realized that I don't know anything about this stuff... so I need advice from real users 
I found this review, but again the brands are unfamiliar to me... 

Any suggestions are welcome!


----------



## cookies (Dec 18, 2020)

first you need to look up and find the diameter size(s) of line your trimmer can use, the larger the diameter the stronger and heavier use it withstands without wearing or breaking off but the trade off is heavier line is a larger load on the trimmer to spin. I grabbed 3 of the tiny packs to try the diameter i decided on in square vs round vs wound to see what worked best on what I trim sourced from the local store. I would not buy a huge roll without trying some it first..learned that lesson


----------

